# "I Have OCD" on MTV True Life



## bigpete87 (Nov 9, 2005)

On Thursday December 22 10PM EST and PT, *MTV* will air an episode on *True Life* of people who live with OCD (Obsessive Compulsive Disorder). It will show these people lives what they live through with OCD. (I don't know about the UK having MTV but if you do, cool)

I also suffer a minimal OCD and it sucks.


----------



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

wow


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

It's nice that MTV is exploiting mental illness for ratings now. Beats playing music videos.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

:lol: thats true.

ive seen the one about bipolar. my ex watched it and cried on some parts cause he could relate, even though his case was much more extreme then the kids they showed. we both agreed that they should have interviewed him. especially during his manic. they would have discovered the newest crossdressing rock sensation cartoon character from hell. the ratings would be through the roof.

dude, this one old true life episode, i think it was the very first one, was about these homeless railriders. one of the kids, Jai, was my good highschool chum. truth be told i remember making out with him once in the backseat of a car. kinda shocking to see him on mtv like that. i bet all he got out of it was a free pass to TRL, if that. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

This comes on in about 5 minutes, Eastern Time

im going to watch for sure.


----------

